# Hoo Ray!!!



## Old Rich

After ninie months, surgery to put 8 screws and half the Broklyn Bridge into the foot. . I got the all clear to start weight bearing therapy today . . 

I never thought stnding on two feet could feel so good!!!


----------



## Tumbleweed36

That is great news. Don't do too much too quickly, or...................you know the rest of the story on that one and a redo of the surgery would not be fun.


----------



## deleted122510

I didn't even know about this of course, I'm new. Glad to hear it though -


----------



## zuluclayman

great news :grin: as tumbleweed says - don't rush it - slow and steady as she goes and you'll not have setbacks


----------



## WereBo

Great news simpswr - I hope you've got a nice physiotherapist :wink:


----------



## Glaswegian

Good to hear Rich!

Does that mean we can't call you 'Hopalong' any more? :grin:


----------



## Old Rich

Too early to abandon the hopalong tag just yet . . the therapist comes tomorrow for the initial appraisal and planning . . We should be starting the next day. I will be going very slowly . . there will not be a next surgery . . this was a one shot effort. I had the same surgeon that just operated on Yao Ming so I have a lot of confidence in the guy.

It’s been a long ordeal, but now seeing the light at the end of the tunnel!!

Thanks for the good words


----------



## Tumbleweed36

simpswr said:


> I had the same surgeon that just operated on Yao Ming so I have a lot of confidence in the guy.


To translate Rich's confusing language: "I will be able to play basketball, even if I end up with one leg 4" shorter than the other." :4-dontkno


----------



## Done_Fishin

:lol:

So who's Yao Ming ??? 

Is he/she the one that said "I had the same surgeon that operated on Simpswr" 

Take it slow & easy Rich, I wish you a speedy recovery!!

I started Cycling about 6 weeks after a 40 year lapse so let me know when you're ready and we'll do a tour together .. :grin:


----------



## Old Rich

Yao Ming

Houston Rockets

I do look forward to being mobile again . . seems like a lifetime in this damn wheelchair


----------



## Coolfreak

Wheelchair??? You should have used crutches! :grin:

Great news though! Best of luck with the therapy!


----------



## kodi

Don't know what happened to you but I cracked the Calcaneus and had to have a plate in.
Was 12 months before i could work and run.
Best advice I can give is listen to your physio and just push it a little but not a lot.
Hate to be the bearer of bad news but after ten years I have Arthritis in that foot.


----------



## JohnthePilot

Glad to hear things are looking up Rich.


----------



## grimx133

Yah, took me a couple years before I could do 18 comfortably, after I had a plate and 7 screws put into my ankle. Therapy sucks, but good to hear you're more mobile.
Good luck eh.


----------



## Cathy95820

Good for you! Most happy to hear you are making progress, don't get discouraged and keep up the good work!


----------



## Old Rich

The Vet wanted me to avoind crutches in the earlier stages because one misstep would have runed the foot perminently . . and amputation would have been the only option. I have it in a boot and I am putting about a third of the weight on it this week and so far it feels pretty good. The PT lady comes in the morning and will help with getting the lower leg muscles built up and the achilles tendon streatched. 

On the glide path!!


----------



## Wrench97

That is indeed good news hopefully soon it will be all just a memory.


----------



## dai

glad you are nearing the end of the road with it


----------



## sandman55

Great news simpswr I didn't know you had an injury but all the best for a full recovery.


----------



## McNinja

I never knew you were on crutches, so I will begin with a emotional rollercoaster.

-OMG you're hurt!
-Are you doing okay?
-surgery YAY!
-damm downgrading to a wheelchair sucks for now

I hope you get pretty much all of your movement back in your leg.


----------



## Old Rich

OOooooo you should see the PT lady!!!!

It feels better every day . . I am still only puting about 1/3 of the weight on it. Not taking any chances.

Thanks for the good wishes


----------



## Done_Fishin

Something tells me that she hasn't got the whip out yet :laugh: you're getting it toooooo easy :grin:


----------



## Old Rich

Beat me . . Beat me!!!


----------



## sandman55

simpswr said:


> OOooooo you should see the PT lady!!!!


Before you get too enthused about the PT lady have a read of this :grin:

WEEK AT THE GYM: ONE MAN'S STORY

If you read this without laughing out loud, there is something wrong with you. This is dedicated to everyone who ever attempted to get into a regular workout routine.

Dear Diary, For my fortieth birthday this year, my wife (the dear) purchased a week of personal training at the local health club for me.

Although I am still in great shape since playing football 20 yrs ago, I decided it would be a good idea to go ahead and give it a try. Called the club and made my reservation with a personal trainer named Vanessa, who identified herself as a 26 yr old aerobics instructor and model for athletic clothing and swimwear. My wife seemed pleased with my enthusiasm to get started! The club encouraged me to keep a diary to chart my progress.

MONDAY: Started my day at 6:00am. Tough to get out of bed, but it was well worth it when I arrived at the health club to find Vanessa waiting for me. She was something of a Greek goddess with blonde hair, dancing eyes and a dazzling white smile. Woo Hoo!!!!! Vanessa gave me a tour and showed me the machines. She took my pulse after 5 minutes on the treadmill.

She was alarmed that my pulse was so fast, but I attributed it to standing next to her in her Lycra aerobics outfit. I enjoyed watching the skillful way in which she conducted her aerobics class after my workout today. Very inspiring, Vanessa was encouraging as I did my sit-ups, although my gut was already aching from holding it in the whole time she was around.

This is going to be a FANTASTIC week!!

TUESDAY: I drank a whole pot of coffee, but I finally made it out of the door. Vanessa made me lie on my back and push a heavy iron bar into the air, and then she put weights on it! My legs were a little wobbly on the treadmill, but I made the full mile. Vanessa's rewarding smile made it all worthwhile. I feel GREAT!! It's a whole new life for me.

WEDNESDAY: The only way I can brush my teeth is by laying on the toothbrush on the counter and moving my mouth back and forth over it. I believe I have a hernia in both pectorals. Driving was OK as long as I didn't try to steer or stop. I parked on top of a GEO in the club parking lot.

Vanessa was impatient with me, insisting that my screams bothered other club members. Her voice is a little too perky for early in the morning and when she scolds, she gets this nasally whine that is VERY annoying. My chest hurts when I got on the treadmill, so Vanessa put me on the stair monster. Why the hell would anyone invent a machine to simulate an activity rendered obsolete by elevators? Vanessa told me it would help me get in shape and enjoy life.

THURSDAY: Vanessa was waiting for me with her vampire-like teeth exposed as her thin, cruel lips were pulled back in a full snarl. I couldn't help being a half an hour late; it took me that long to tie my shoes.

Vanessa took me to work out with dumbbells. When she was not looking, I ran and hid in the men's room. She sent Lars to find me, then, as punishment, put me on the rowing machine -- which I sank.

FRIDAY: I hate that wench Vanessa more than any human being has ever hated any other human being in the history of the world. Stupid, skinny, anemic little cheerleader. If there were a part of my body I could move without unbearable pain, I would beat her with it. Vanessa wanted me to work on my triceps I don't have any triceps! And if you don't want dents in the floor, don't hand me the Barbells or anything that weighs more than a sandwich. The treadmill flung me off and I landed on a health and nutrition teacher. Why couldn't it have been someone softer, like the drama coach or the choir director?

SATURDAY: Vanessa left a message on my answering machine in her grating, shrilly voice wondering why I did not show up today. Just hearing her made me want to smash the machine with my planner. However, I lacked the strength to even use the TV remote and ended up catching eleven straight hours of the Weather Channel.

SUNDAY: I'm having the Church van pick me up for services today so I can go and thank GOD that this week is over. I will also pray that next year, my wife (the evil woman), will choose a gift for me that is a little more fun -- like a root canal or a vasectomy


----------



## Old Rich




----------



## Done_Fishin

:lol: Thanks god that's fantasy and NOT real life !!!


----------



## DonaldG

Hey Rich
It was a surprise to hear of your medical prob. You sound in good humour...

In the UK, the Physio PT = Physical Torture! No pain, no gain....

It is really good news to hear that you are progressing.

Best wishes for onward improvements :wave:

Regards
Donald (in France)


----------



## sandman55

Bonjour Donald


----------



## Old Rich

Done_Fishin said:


> :lol: Thanks god that's fantasy and NOT real life !!!


May it go from your lips to Allahs ears!!!!

Thanks Donald


----------



## Done_Fishin

simpswr said:


> May it go from your lips to Allahs ears!!!!
> 
> Thanks Donald


Probably better to call on Allah than calling on my "God" .. been more deaf than me since before I was born .. and i am only deaf when convenient (or inconvenient, as the situation demands :laugh

how does the saying go .. 

God helps those who help themselves .. the devil looks after his own !!


----------



## jcgriff2

That's great news, Rich.


----------



## jenae

Hi, great to hear your positive attitude, you will need it, just wait till you get the Vet's bill. :grin:


----------



## sandman55

jenae said:


> Hi, great to hear your positive attitude, you will need it, just wait till you get the Vet's bill. :grin:


What the "Vets Bill" is he going to get neutered? :laugh:


----------



## Old Rich

sandman55 said:


> What the "Vets Bill" is he going to get neutered? :laugh:


Hell man, we are all animals down here . . thus the medcal care is by vets!


----------



## sandman55




----------



## Old Rich

Bummer . . got the results of the CT and it was not good. Another surgery Monday will take some of the hardware out and flush out an infection that has sprung up around the screws.

The good news is that the bone structure has improved to the point that some of the hardware is no longer neessary. the bad news is looks like another month or so before PT can resume . . by then is will be a year since the collapse of the foot structure


----------



## sandman55

Hang in there mate you have waited this long and the good news is you are mending :sayyes:


----------



## Done_Fishin

It ain't over til it's over .. and you are by far, a long way from being over ..


----------



## vladimirb

Great news Rich!!! =D


----------



## Old Rich

I am back home . . minus one screw, some staples and one plate . . still a little loopy and will be for a few more days. 

Dr. is pleased with the result and predicts I'll be on my feet in 6 weeks


----------



## Coolfreak

Great news! Glad to hear it.


----------



## sandman55

Good news Rich :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## WereBo

So, does that mean Brooklyn Bridge is now back working??? :grin:

Definitely good news indeed


----------



## Old Rich

Not all of it . . I get to keep about two thirds of what they put in


----------



## Done_Fishin

simpswr said:


> I am back home . . minus one screw, some staples and one plate . . still a little loopy and will be for a few more days.
> 
> Dr. is pleased with the result and predicts I'll be on my feet in 6 weeks


great news


----------



## Old Rich

Just returned from visit with the vet . . he is pleased with the result of the second surgery . . said the infection was more localized than he expected . . that it was around the screw and hardware he took out so there is no reason to expect it to spread.

Stiches will come out in another two weeks, but in the meantime* I can start walking on it again*

I am one happy camper!!!


----------



## Done_Fishin

Don't run before you can walk .. great news, one step at a time and every step to a healthier future!


----------



## Old Rich

Roger that!! only 25% weight but even that feels great


----------



## Wrench97

Good news indeed, now for Hildegarde the therapist..................


----------



## Old Rich

. . wish you hadn't said that . .


----------



## sandman55

Great news Rich


----------



## DonaldG

Fantastic Rich - I am so pleased for you. May you continue to improve at the same rate.

I'm booking you in for the London Marathon...:wink:


----------



## Old Rich

not sure about marathons . . but I am able to walk more each day . . it sure feels good


----------



## Done_Fishin

When you have finished with Hildegarde, please send her to JohnthePilot .. he may also need some therapy !! :grin:


----------



## Old Rich

It's a deal!!


----------

